

With AWD Tesla coming, I made a spreadsheet comparing cost of Tesla vs. ICE Cars - freerobby
https://docs.google.com/a/freerobby.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiC4d8XyBqZedDdXdXd1Y1FFLVBFUEtIWE5NekpvSXc#gid=1

======
freerobby
OP here - This spreadsheet assumes MA Residency for tax, rebate and
electricity calculations.

